# Lock-offs Reducing 2 Bdrm Exchanges?



## malex2 (Jan 14, 2006)

As an owner of both Marriott and Starwood 2 bdrm lock-offs, I'm sold on the flexibility of this design:  two weeks' use in one year, trade both sides, use one side & trade or rent (offset against maintenance fees) the other side.  In the case of Starwood, an owner can use one side and get points for the other.

But, what about the downside of the lock-off design?  Are so many owners doing the lock-off that it is difficult to get a 2 bedroom unit in an internal (or external) exchange?

So far, I've gotten what I've wanted, but what is the trend?  I'm sure that splitting the unit occurs more often at certain resorts than others (Hawaii, Aruba, etc.).  Are two bedroom exchanges an endangered species?

malex2


----------



## short (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ongoing search require 2 br*

I think your observation was right on a few years ago.  II was headed toward no 2 brs in places like Palm Desert.  II tighted up a bit and now requires you to have a sleeps 6 to search for a sleeps 6 if you are doing an ongoing search.  There are a few resorts they allow you to search sleeps 4 to sleeps 6 but I believe that is an exception.

If you see it online and have the trading power to trade up you can go ahead and trade a studio to a 2 br. but it usually must get through some sort of resort priority.

I know personally of the parents of some friends who are not depositing there Palm Desert Marriotts as 2 br so they can trade using ongoing request.

Short


----------

